# GRRR!! American flag discraced!



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

FeedsMexican flag burned after week of protests

Associated Press
Mar. 31, 2006 07:10 AM

Tensions over immigration got a little heated Thursday in Apache Junction.

A Mexican flag was brought to school by a Hispanic student in response to what he said was a racist remark directed at him the day before. After he and other students raised the flag on the school's flagpole, the newspaper said another group of students took it down and burned it.

The burning and ensuing shoving match between the two groups of students happened before most students arrived at the school.

The school's principal said all six students involved will be disciplined.

Security was beefed up after the incident but there were no other problems at the school Thursday.
__________________

http://www.azcentral.com/news/artic...rning31-ON.html










and in california

http://michellemalkin.com/archives/004869.htm








RAGE!


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

a flag is a piece of multi-colored fabric. sure, its disrespectful, but i think it's more disrespectful to call someone names honestly. its bullshit how that kid went to school and raised his own flag though, he should've consulted the principal or the school district. hell, maybe he could've made a good argument to have a few more flag-poles put up to celebrate the diversity of the school. instead he was a retard about it. im not condoning the so-called racial remarks, but there are better ways of handling situations like that.


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

i dont like the fact they did this










honestly man, if they love mexico so much

its not far away, they can go back


----------



## Guest (Apr 2, 2006)

When my grandparents immigrated to America, -they loved America and were very grateful to leave their impoverished lives behind in Ireland and Italy and take on the opportunities available to them here. I'm sure they felt nationalistic pride for the country of their origin, but they were first-and-foremost Americans.

I don't want to stereotype here, but I'm not seeing this with many Latin American immigrants. I don't know if it's because there is no ocean separating them from their home countries or if it's the spectre of having to return home one day to the country of their origin, but many seem to truely resent America while they are here.

Say what you want about my president, but don't insult my country!


----------



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

I agree with ya Bull. I am the son of an immigrant parent. My father might have been born in Germany, but he was 1st and foremost an American. Im not trying to judge here, but it really seems the latin immigrants (mexicans in particular) have a huge problem understanding that we are AMERICANS.


----------



## KrazieFishie (Feb 25, 2006)

lil punks burning the flag that pisses me off














<---- it like to do that to them







then they wouldnt 
think about hurting old glory again. shame on them


----------



## Hemi (Nov 13, 2005)

MEXICANS SUCK 
they should all go back 
f*ck them and there flag 
you should be shot for putting up any other flag then american 
dam disrespectful bastards

once again 
another country we shoulda just blown up and took over 
why are we the world police 
the worlds dumping ground 
the worlds scape goat 
and not the worlds conquere
killem all and take over
they need some home depots over there maybe a couple McDonalds
then itll be the same as america 
and they dont need to come here


----------



## werdna (Mar 15, 2005)

MR.FREEZ said:


> i dont like the fact they did this
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i agree


----------



## G23.40SW (Sep 30, 2005)

Hemi said:


> you should be shot for putting up any other flag then american


Look's like you'll have to shoot me and billions of others then.



> why are we the world police


You're not.



> the worlds dumping ground


"Oh noes, am teh immigrants!"



> the worlds scape goat


Because of things like this


> another country we shoulda just blown up and took over


 And you have a goverment that doesn't think things through sometimes.



> and not the worlds conquere


Because you can't spell conqueror, and you'd be on the vicious end of the rest of the world if you want to go around killing everyone and taking over their countrys for no reason, yeah, really good plan.



> killem all and take over


You're a moron.

Now, next time you post a reply, remember to think about it instead of letting bullshit flow from your fingers.


----------



## slckr69 (Feb 21, 2004)

lol wow this thread is crazy i think its really wrong for them to raise their flag on our soil but im not gonan go as far to say omg nuke them blah blah and stick my foot in my mouth like someone else but.. yeah .

did they burn the american flag? all i got from fido is they burned the mexican flag and if thats true then they got what they deserved.

i think thats treason to fly a mexican flag over our land.. i think yes racist comments are bad but to fly another countrys flag over our land .. is def. very wrong.


----------



## Satans_LiL_Helper (Mar 29, 2006)

Ummm didnt that happen in AMERICA??? Mexicans came here, KNOWING that its not mexico, duh. So why cant they keep their flags in mexico... its a rather simple equation Go to USA + Leave flag in Mexico = Flag not get burned


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

Personally, I DO think thats fucked.
For them to take down the Flag like that and put the Mexican one the pole.


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

MR.FREEZ said:


> i dont like the fact they did this
> 
> 
> 
> ...


wow!! whose the hottie in the pink?


----------



## User (May 31, 2004)

nattereri2000 said:


> i dont like the fact they did this
> 
> 
> 
> ...


wow!! whose the hottie in the pink?
[/quote]

That's what I thought, but then I seen her f*cking huge left hand and how small her right hand is in comparison.


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

HAHAHAHA omg i think your right! that has to be someone elses!! no way! 
oh geez, thanks for ruining my fantasy user


----------



## matc (Jul 31, 2004)

man each time i read hemi's ridiculous and pointless posts, i ask myself if he will change one day...Get over that ''yeah dude we should kill em all, we're the best and strongest'' mentality it's pathetic. sorry i just wanted to post my comment about that


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

The raising of another countries flag on US soil is an insult, it symbolizes that the US has been conquered or has surrendered...and I for one, do not surrender. I would've beat that kid till he was hospitalized, I seriously do not care for that kind of disrespect.

However, I wouldn't be pissed if he raised the flag UNDER our colors, to me, that'd just mean mexican-AMERICAN pride.


----------



## User (May 31, 2004)

Flag waving banned

sh*t on Tom Stumpf


----------



## Round Head (Sep 26, 2005)

Bullsnake said:


> When my grandparents immigrated to America, -they loved America and were very grateful to leave their impoverished lives behind in Ireland and Italy and take on the opportunities available to them here. I'm sure they felt nationalistic pride for the country of their origin, but they were first-and-foremost Americans.
> 
> I don't want to stereotype here, but I'm not seeing this with many Latin American immigrants. I don't know if it's because there is no ocean separating them from their home countries or if it's the spectre of having to return home one day to the country of their origin, but many seem to truely resent America while they are here.
> 
> Say what you want about my president, but don't insult my country!


I am in the same boat.
Others left their countries for America because they wanted a new home.
Where as illegal mexicans coming into America in order to expand mexico; very much like a cancer. And the catholic church is siding with this is pissing me off big time.


----------



## User (May 31, 2004)

I need to visit mexico. I'd be a f*cking billionaire. Seriously. I could live or buy anything I desired.

And you know how mexican girls dig rich ******.


----------



## redbellyfan (Dec 3, 2003)

MR.FREEZ said:


> i dont like the fact they did this
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 enough said here ^^









They have nothing for us here besides the fact they can run our medical insurance WAY up and take alll of our wellfare that i have to pay for cant use cause i have a job.


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

ProdigalMarine said:


> The raising of another countries flag on US soil is an insult, it symbolizes that the US has been conquered or has surrendered...and I for one, do not surrender. I would've beat that kid till he was hospitalized, I seriously do not care for that kind of disrespect.
> 
> However, I wouldn't be pissed if he raised the flag UNDER our colors, to me, that'd just mean mexican-AMERICAN pride.


Yes sir. Imagine the outcome of some white texas cowboys went down to Mexico City and raised an American flag in place of a Mexican one.


----------



## slckr69 (Feb 21, 2004)

User said:


> I need to visit mexico. I'd be a f*cking billionaire. Seriously. I could live or buy anything I desired.
> 
> And you know how mexican girls dig rich ******.


no matter how rich you are you cant cure the diseases youd pick up!


----------



## Curley (Aug 4, 2004)

go the f3cK back please... If you dont like it here then why stay?


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

MR.FREEZ said:


> i dont like the fact they did this
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i'm a100% agree with you.


----------



## User (May 31, 2004)

slckr69 said:


> I need to visit mexico. I'd be a f*cking billionaire. Seriously. I could live or buy anything I desired.
> 
> And you know how mexican girls dig rich ******.


no matter how rich you are you cant cure the diseases youd pick up!
[/quote]

Life is not a journey to the grave with the intention of arriving safely in a pretty and well preserved body, but rather to skid in broadside, thoroughly used up, totally worn out, and loudly proclaiming -- "WOW--What a Ride!"


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

they also got mad at this girl for taking pride in America and displaying the American flag


----------



## Curley (Aug 4, 2004)

I give that girl major props for repersenting the US in front of all that trash!


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

You know...I really dont have a problem with people from other countries flying their flag...or being proud of their country. However..in that picture with the American flag turned upside down...and the Mexican flag about it....that is not only showing your homeland pride...but complete disrespect for the country you reside. It is displays like this that create more division and hate.....


----------



## User (May 31, 2004)

Fido said:


> they also got mad at this girl for taking pride in America and displaying the American flag


Enough ?

This was one school and 6 little bastards, not the whole southwest eating each other. Overplayed, boring, stupid, and worthlessness of this incident and it being played by people from both sides and used to stir thepopulous is something I would expect. I can't fathom why people would loose slept over this. Just from this one incident a few radio hosts have already suggested putting land mines on the border. God damn what a moron. Not only is that suggestion stupid, but it would keep mexicans like the one with the american flag shutout.


----------



## slckr69 (Feb 21, 2004)

their are legal mexicans in the states ya know. not all are illegal border crossers so how can you judge her saying she wouldnt be in this country if our borders were completely shut off.. why just cuz she is mexican she must have crossed over illegal .


----------



## User (May 31, 2004)

slckr69 said:


> their are legal mexicans in the states ya know. not all are illegal border crossers so how can you judge her saying she wouldnt be in this country if our borders were completely shut off.. why just cuz she is mexican she must have crossed over illegal .


I extracted that because my chances are higher that she is illegal, being that there are more illegals than legals. For all we know the mexican with the american flag could be the illegal, and the ones that taunted her could be legal.

Like I said above, chances are higher that she is illegal.


----------



## ___ (Feb 19, 2006)

look all i know is i pay EVERY FU*KING WEEK...every time i get my paycheck im paying for them...illegal aliens working under the table not paying a dime to the government.....not only that go to yahoo and type "Tuition break given to illegal aliens".....this is the kind of sh*t that i get pissed off about...if your not here legaly i dont think you should get a damn thing


----------



## ESPMike (Mar 23, 2005)

This entire thing is appauling. These people came to this country for better opportunities. They left Mexico behind, and came here, to OUR country. I have NO problem with them taking extreme pride in there heritage, and putting up a Mexican flag at their house, on their cars, even on a seperate flagpole at the school, as long as it flies below the American flag. This is the US, its our country, and our flag always flies on top. Doing anything different IMO is treason and anyone that does so should be punshed/deported. If they dont like it here, then leave. God knows were not going to miss them.

My great grandparents were immigrants from Germany/Poland, so I support people coming here from different countires to better their lives, but dont get here and try to take over our country and make it a different one. Like ProdigalMarine said, flying any flag higher then the US Flag suggests that US has surrendered to that country, and thats bullshit. Im glad that Mexican Flag got burned and I hope it sent a point home, I sure as hell would have done the same thing. I also hope those kids who raised the flag are punished SEVERELY.


----------



## Uncle Rico (Sep 4, 2005)

Bullsnake said:


> When my grandparents immigrated to America, -they loved America and were very grateful to leave their impoverished lives behind in Ireland and Italy and take on the opportunities available to them here. I'm sure they felt nationalistic pride for the country of their origin, but they were first-and-foremost Americans.
> 
> I don't want to stereotype here, but I'm not seeing this with many Latin American immigrants. I don't know if it's because there is no ocean separating them from their home countries or if it's the spectre of having to return home one day to the country of their origin, but many seem to truely resent America while they are here.
> 
> Say what you want about my president, but don't insult my country!


damn right. my parents came from India before I was born and they love this country which is why they never went back.


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

View attachment 100927


god bless that flag. to anyone who disrespects this flag it IS just a piece of cloth. to someone who understands its meaning and relivance...its much more


----------



## ital1anstallion4 (Jan 27, 2006)

sh*t.... ever see napoleon dynamite???? well i would dress up as the guy from REX-KWON-DO, with the american flag pants... and put a roundhouse to each one of those pepper pickers if they ever put that flag up on my school... ridiculous...


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

Disgraced.


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

User said:


> I need to visit mexico. I'd be a f*cking billionaire. Seriously. I could live or buy anything I desired.
> 
> *And you know how mexican girls dig rich *******.











I just saw this, ive been drinking, and couldnt resisit.
You know about the white chicks too right?


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

ital1anstallion4 said:


> sh*t.... ever see napoleon dynamite???? well i would dress up as the guy from REX-KWON-DO, with the american flag pants... and put a roundhouse to each one of those pepper pickers if they ever put that flag up on my school... ridiculous...


Thats why we have Chuck Norris, because Chuck Norris doesn't tolerate that crap.


----------



## Blacksheep (Dec 11, 2003)

What really bothers me about this issue is that they (illegal immigrants - not just "mexicans") have no respect for our flag as they have never had to sacrafice for it. They have never had to die for it, had to pay taxes for it, never had to do anything for it. They just come here and enjoy the benefits of it.

That is what ticks me off. We have young men and women dying for that "piece of cloth". It breaks my heart to see people show so much disrespect. I agree with what has been said...if you don't like it here, go back to where you came from. Why come here if it is that bad?

And remember, if you (meaning the illegals) came into this country by following the rules, you would have nothing to protest about.

Makes me sick.


----------



## slckr69 (Feb 21, 2004)

ProdigalMarine said:


> sh*t.... ever see napoleon dynamite???? well i would dress up as the guy from REX-KWON-DO, with the american flag pants... and put a roundhouse to each one of those pepper pickers if they ever put that flag up on my school... ridiculous...


Thats why we have *jiggy*, because *jiggy * doesn't tolerate that crap.
[/quote]

there i fixed it for you


----------



## Alexraptor (Jan 30, 2003)

Only americans...

I have never known any ppl but americans make such a fuss over a flag.

It seems to me that patriots is just a nicer word for fanatics. the US is hardly that great, no public healthcare, terrible education, superiority complex(that is if a country can have one), Brags about having the oldest constitution(wich obviously needs updating), high crime rate and the list goes on.
And definatley afraid of the truth(the United states did NOT win WW2, the Soviet Union did)


----------



## Omnius (Mar 20, 2006)

Fido said:


> they also got mad at this girl for taking pride in America and displaying the American flag


Hats off to that girl! She should be rewarded... as for the other forced labor camps so they can atleast DO SOMETHING to help the country they Illeaglly enter I have no issue with Mexicans that cross the border through proper channels, and if they dont like America then they can leave and good riddance!

Oh and to your little remark about the Soviets winning WW2 If it werent for the supplies and plane we gave them Hilter would have won. So there.


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

i wont even comment on markosaurs comment. everyones entitled and i dont want to turn this into a heated argument.








and omnius, i agree. thats a very very inspiring photo you have. hats off to that girl!! its great to see that being published in the middle of all the protesting.


----------



## Blacksheep (Dec 11, 2003)

Markosaur said:


> Only americans...
> 
> I have never known any ppl but americans make such a fuss over a flag.
> 
> ...


Mark - You just proved my point. We have something you do not have, pride in the United States.

You don't get it, you won't get it. You have not earned it. Feel free to make whatever comments you want...in the end, you are nothing more than an outsider making comments about something you don't have.


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Markosaur, it takes your generalizations to bring out my patriotism (which G.W. keeps embarrassing me on). WW2 includes the Pacific theater (remember Hirohito?...), so let's not be Western-hemisphere-centric.

Also, yes there are flaws, but no country is without flaws and no citizens of any country can be generalized into the categories and criticisms you create. I could go on a stupid rant about Sweden but what's the point? Sweden's a cool place.

Your post and all of the really angry posts here are misdirected. We have problems that need solutions. Yes, we have a stupid president, and yes, we aren't getting things done fast enough. But all this bitching and moaning and finger pointing and criticizing of countries..... worthless.

also, it is cool that the one girl is showing pride for the country she's currently residing in. Many many latin people do have pride as Americans, dont mix it up.

Only Native Americans can ever go on a rant about a race or country as a whole immigrating here...


----------



## quickdeath (Jan 15, 2006)

how can 50 million illegals be wrong!

America is the only country in the world where people can get away with this sh*t. America is the worlds punching bag, why? Because we let people talk sh*t and act like knuckle heads. If you were in any other country and flew a different flag you would be killed or tried for treason.. not here tho!
What ever happened to us? America has suffered from a "pussification" problem for years now. Wasn't to long ago that the Japanese attacked and we turned Japan into a ditch. Now we have people flying jets into buildings, we hold court for terrorists, we bitch about naked pictures of men who were killing people "because".. and calling the photographs torture. What a f*cking joke!
This country has become lazy and self rightous. I wish that the liberal punks would stop talking about what should be changed and do it, I wish Bush would drop some f*cking bombs! and make examples out of all of these ass bags! I say that if you are not fighting the terrorists, then we still will, but we sure as hell won't be so concerned if you happen to catch a bullet in the cross fire or find your self under a 2,000 pound bomb. I say f*ck the entire middle east! f*ck africa and f*ck anyone and every one who wants to bitch about it. This sh*t pisses me off. Why the hell did American men risk their lives to rescue people who went to Iraq to protest and got captured by the enemy? Why are we "working deals" and cutting breaks. As if we don't have enough sh*t to deal with now we have little Mexico protesting their way to the front lines, well piss on them too! If you feel so out of place here, ride a f*cking mule back to Mexico City. I read that Mexico City sinks a foot a year, I can't wait until that city drops into the ocean! Don't get me wrong, I don't hate Mexicans or anyone else for that matter. The point is simple, America is made up of people from all over the world, and that's what makes it the most desired place in the world.. but as far as any person or race or creed or religion that wants to wave their gay ass banners and protest, I say f*ck'em.. beat'em with sticks and sick the dogs on them! Somebody needs to dig John Waynes body up and unfreeze Patton and lets get to some ass kicking! It's time to set this f*cking land straight again!


----------



## The Predator (Sep 28, 2005)

why do people do that?

where are them mowers?


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

Markosaur said:


> Only americans...
> 
> I have never known any ppl but americans make such a fuss over a flag.
> 
> ...


Your ignorance is amazing. I won't go into detail about how very wrong you are, as it will derail this thread.


----------



## Curley (Aug 4, 2004)

quickdeath said:


> how can 50 million illegals be wrong!
> 
> America is the only country in the world where people can get away with this sh*t. America is the worlds punching bag, why? Because we let people talk sh*t and act like knuckle heads. If you were in any other country and flew a different flag you would be killed or tried for treason.. not here tho!
> What ever happened to us? America has suffered from a "pussification" problem for years now. Wasn't to long ago that the Japanese attacked and we turned Japan into a ditch. Now we have people flying jets into buildings, we hold court for terrorists, we bitch about naked pictures of men who were killing people "because".. and calling the photographs torture. What a f*cking joke!
> This country has become lazy and self rightous. I wish that the liberal punks would stop talking about what should be changed and do it, I wish Bush would drop some f*cking bombs! and make examples out of all of these ass bags! I say that if you are not fighting the terrorists, then we still will, but we sure as hell won't be so concerned if you happen to catch a bullet in the cross fire or find your self under a 2,000 pound bomb. I say f*ck the entire middle east! f*ck africa and f*ck anyone and every one who wants to bitch about it. This sh*t pisses me off. Why the hell did American men risk their lives to rescue people who went to Iraq to protest and got captured by the enemy? Why are we "working deals" and cutting breaks. As if we don't have enough sh*t to deal with now we have little Mexico protesting their way to the front lines, well piss on them too! If you feel so out of place here, ride a f*cking mule back to Mexico City. I read that Mexico City sinks a foot a year, I can't wait until that city drops into the ocean! Don't get me wrong, I don't hate Mexicans or anyone else for that matter. The point is simple, America is made up of people from all over the world, and that's what makes it the most desired place in the world.. but as far as any person or race or creed or religion that wants to wave their gay ass banners and protest, I say f*ck'em.. beat'em with sticks and sick the dogs on them! Somebody needs to dig John Waynes body up and unfreeze Patton and lets get to some ass kicking! It's time to set this f*cking land straight again!


COULD NOT AGREE MORE! I HEARD THAT BROTHA...


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

quickdeath said:


> how can 50 million illegals be wrong!
> 
> America is the only country in the world where people can get away with this sh*t. America is the worlds punching bag, why? Because we let people talk sh*t and act like knuckle heads. If you were in any other country and flew a different flag you would be killed or tried for treason.. not here tho!
> What ever happened to us? America has suffered from a "pussification" problem for years now. Wasn't to long ago that the Japanese attacked and we turned Japan into a ditch. Now we have people flying jets into buildings, we hold court for terrorists, we bitch about naked pictures of men who were killing people "because".. and calling the photographs torture. What a f*cking joke!
> This country has become lazy and self rightous. I wish that the liberal punks would stop talking about what should be changed and do it, I wish Bush would drop some f*cking bombs! and make examples out of all of these ass bags! I say that if you are not fighting the terrorists, then we still will, but we sure as hell won't be so concerned if you happen to catch a bullet in the cross fire or find your self under a 2,000 pound bomb. I say f*ck the entire middle east! f*ck africa and f*ck anyone and every one who wants to bitch about it. This sh*t pisses me off. Why the hell did American men risk their lives to rescue people who went to Iraq to protest and got captured by the enemy? Why are we "working deals" and cutting breaks. As if we don't have enough sh*t to deal with now we have little Mexico protesting their way to the front lines, well piss on them too! If you feel so out of place here, ride a f*cking mule back to Mexico City. I read that Mexico City sinks a foot a year, I can't wait until that city drops into the ocean! Don't get me wrong, I don't hate Mexicans or anyone else for that matter. The point is simple, America is made up of people from all over the world, and that's what makes it the most desired place in the world.. but as far as any person or race or creed or religion that wants to wave their gay ass banners and protest, I say f*ck'em.. beat'em with sticks and sick the dogs on them! Somebody needs to dig John Waynes body up and unfreeze Patton and lets get to some ass kicking! It's time to set this f*cking land straight again!


Wow... just wow...






















You live up to your name, though: reading that entire post (why the f*ck did I?) meant a quickdeath for a whole lot of braincells...








The more rightwing crap you read, the more you realise that those folks and democracy don't have a whole lot in common - terminating standard human rights like freedom of speech, the right to protest, to express themselves, by invading their privacy, by restricting of or denying civil rights to people that think against the grain or belong to ethnic, religious or sexual minorities, basically those that don't belong to the core group of followers - and the list goes on and on.
And then at the same time they screw over and f*ck up the world _in the name of democracy and freedom_ - it's would have been funny, if it had gone at their own expense only.

Anyways, I don't understand the commotion over the flag either: I'm proud to be Dutch (although not to such a braindead level that I lost my capability to look critical at my own country, its actions or its leaders), and I don't need any symbol, like a flag, as a reminder to realise that. Pride comes from within, is something that you either have or you don't, and most definitely not something not something that needs to be stimulated by symbols - I don't need some stupid piece of cloth or whatever else as a focal point of my pride to be Dutch - _I am, so I know_.


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

my thoughts on issues such as these are this:

america is a great country. i love my country. if you don't like america then leave and go back to the place you came from. instead of doing that people like to bring their culture and refuse to adjust and try to blend into the american culture which is like scrapple anyhow. the only time there is a problem is when people won't try to adjust to american culture but want america to become a new mexico, etc. another thing, learn english, it's the native tounge. if i moved to another country i would know their language.


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

You can count on quickdeath for an extreme answer. I dont think either extremes are necessary here. Unfortunately the extremes have the loudest voices....


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

Judazzz said:


> Anyways, I don't understand the commotion over the flag either: I'm proud to be Dutch (although not to such a braindead level that I lost my capability to look critical at my own country, its actions or its leaders), and I don't need any symbol, like a flag, as a reminder to realise that. Pride comes from within, is something that you either have or you don't, and most definitely not something not something that needs to be stimulated by symbols - I don't need some stupid piece of cloth or whatever else as a focal point of my pride to be Dutch - _I am, so I know_.


Whats fresh pops?
The commotion over our flag is an american thing, you seriously have to live in this country long enough to realisize that we as americans think of that "piece of cloth" is just more than a piece of cloth, its literally our history. From what I was taught (brainwashed, if you must, through school and bootcamp) that our flag has been through ALL of our battles, from the beginnings of the revolutionary war, on up to current day Iraq.

Its kinda hard to explain in text, you have to talk to an american in person to understand where hes coming from.


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

never hang your flag higher than the american one while on american soil. this is america. you may live here, you may work under the table, you may get school from our tax dollars and you may reap the benefits of legal citizens, but don't wave that flag.

put it this way, i'll put it out for the europeans:

you wouldnt be singing the same tune you are if you had the same issue as us. lets say chinese people started immigrating to the netherlands in the masses. and lets say your population boomed by 50 million and all of those 50 million were illegal immigrants. they worked under the table and didn't pay taxes, while you did. they were given health care, welfare, and other benefits that you payed for. let's also say that most refused to speak your language and your country hda to cater to them. then you start seeing chinese billboards up everywhere. bus benches had chinese writing on them. the chinese started committing crime. the chinese started cluttering your roads with traffic.

and all the while they never paid taxes.

then your government decides to take action against this, but the chinese president said "no, closing the border means you don't want to be our friends". so, to maintain that relationship you guys want to deport the illegal chinese but starta guest worker program. still, the chinese are not pleased. so they go around waving their flag in your country. they pull down the dutch flag and raise theirs. would you not be...angry?

i think the issue here is that other nations don't have this same problem. sure, they have illegal immigration, but not on the scale that we do. i know from experience that the schools of los angeles are PACKED with children of illegals and even students that are illegal themselves. if you go through my junior high school yearbook, 80% of the names are spanish. and from what i remember, i'd have to say that only 1 out of 5 spoke english that was understandable.

i guarantee that most of you would feel the same as us if you had the same problem. and the flag...it's not really about the physical flag. it's more the symbolism. everyone knows that to show a nations conquest of another, you lower their flag and put yours up. i.e. the statue of the soldiers on iwo jima erecting the american flag. that flag is the physical identity of your nation. and to have foreign invaders, ones here illegally, pull that down is well...disrespectful to say the LEAST.


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

first of all, i'd like to point out that gordeez stated he was drinking....AT 8 OCLOCK IN THE MORNING!!!!























second of all, markosaur, america has some of the top education in the world...

third of all, i am american, and i dont see what the f*ck you guys are talking about, the flag is symbolic, yes, but comeon guys, its a piece of cloth. pride comes from within, like someone already said. sure, it bothers me when someone burns the flag, but honestly, i dont seek vengeance, because they have that right. just like i have the right to burn their flag. a piece of cloth.

that's not to say that it doesnt piss me off when immigrants go putting up a puerto rican flag or mexican flag WITHOUT putting up an american flag, because i think that's bullshit. but really, the burning of a flag is not that big a deal, there are plenty of them.


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

hyphen said:


> never hang your flag higher than the american one while on american soil. this is america. you may live here, you may work under the table, you may get school from our tax dollars and you may reap the benefits of legal citizens, but don't wave that flag.
> 
> put it this way, i'll put it out for the europeans:
> 
> ...


I was just about to make a post similar to this. It is easy to critisize the US for being insensitive when you are not dealing with the an issue on this scale. If your country was saddled with the economic burden of 50 million "extra" people..You may just feel differently about the subject.

To me...it equates to people in Hawaii telling people in Wisconsin to quit whinning about the cold weather.


----------



## Curley (Aug 4, 2004)

More than half my family has fought for this land and have died on other soil. Some have never been found. To have some people on a fish forum from different countries tell us americans that we are over reacting. What has your countrie done?

I work my azz off to pay for my own college and these idiots that of a different culture get to go for free. What horse sh!t... If we are all the same and are all equal like a lot of people preach than why dont everyone pay to go to school or get it for free? Come on to our land and put another flag up and take ours down. They can migrate 6 feet down for all I care!


----------



## Guest (Apr 4, 2006)

I hear ya my American brothers, but why take such offense? Let them bitch and moan. If you love your country as much as you are always telling the rest of the world you do, simply show them no support, which means ignore the issue. I believe they have thier right to thier opinion, but I also believe a public who truely loves thier country wouldnt be offended by such an insignificant protest.










Canada is lookin out for its little brother :laugh:


----------



## G23.40SW (Sep 30, 2005)

You talk about this like it's a problem exclusive to the US, Every developed country has an immigration problem.

And for the original article, the ignorant little bigoted racist kid who started it all off didn't exactly help the matter either.

Every country should be proud of their flag.

When you want to take away the ability for anyone else to fly their flag, that's a dictatorship, slightly hippocritical in a country called "The land of the free" isn't it?

I don't condone the Mexican flag being flown above the American flag.

But I do condone anyone wanting to fly their flag whilst in another country, I see Americans with the flag on their clothes, in my country, and many other nationalitys, I don't go round making racist remarks to them and "kicking their asses"

Show a little tolerance, embrace multiculturalism, not in the sense that was expressed by these mexican students, but any other case.

There are some extremely ignorant and closed minds in this thread, which caused this whole situation started by the racist student.

Getting to the base of this thread, all I see is hate towards anyone who doesn't think America rocks and flys any other flag.

You go on about the American flag having such a great history, it's not even old.

It has seen nothing of history compared to other flags of the world.

Every thread like this that comes up, most of you continue to give Americans a bad image.

Especially QD, dude, engage your brain before you start typing instead of typing a hate speech every time.


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

solid point G23. i need to re-read this topic from the beggining. too much back and forth lashing out. but solid point none the less


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

G23.40SW said:


> You talk about this like it's a problem exclusive to the US, Every developed country has an immigration problem.


i never said it was a problem exclusive to the u.s., but it's a fact that other nations illegal immigration problem isn't as large as ours. how many canadians have illegal americans hopping their border by the millions? how many of the european or asian nations have 50 million illegals? if i look through a british yearbook, am i going to see 20 korean names per 1 english?

there's no doubt that any thriving nation with a bordering poverse nation is going to have illegal border crossing, but how much of europe (aside from one or two tiny eastern countries) have as bad of living conditions as mexico or south america? i mean, it's not only mexicans that cross our borders. peruvians, colombians and other central and south american illegals cross our borders through mexico as well.

not only that, but we have illegals coming in from asia. with human traffickers smuggling in people on boats. koreans, chinese, japanese, thai, filipino, vietnamese, indian and paki. we also have illegals from iran, israel and russia.



> And for the original article, the ignorant little bigoted racist kid who started it all off didn't exactly help the matter either.
> 
> Every country should be proud of their flag.
> 
> ...


it's not really a matter of flying their flags. fly your flag, put it on your house, put stickers on your car, wear a shirt. but when you pull down ours and put yours in its place is when it becomes wrong. i don't say punish them, because like you said, it's a free country. but show a little respect. i sure as hell wouldn't pull down the american flag (or any other) and put up a korean one, no matter how proud i am of my heritage. they're living on american soil, so respect that soil and respect the flag that respresents it.

judging by how violent europeans get over basic football teams and jerseys, i'd say that you guys would throw just as big a fit if this same thing happened to you (minus maybe some of the more peaceful places like sweden and netherlands). there are always going to be people that are overly protective and aggressive.



> Show a little tolerance, embrace multiculturalism, not in the sense that was expressed by these mexican students, but any other case.
> 
> There are some extremely ignorant and closed minds in this thread, which caused this whole situation started by the racist student.
> 
> Getting to the base of this thread, all I see is hate towards anyone who doesn't think America rocks and flys any other flag.


i totally embrace multiculturalism. i'm not some fanatical patriot. i'm korean, 2nd generation LEGAL immigrant. my dad came to school here on a student visa and became a naturalized citizen. i eat italian food, i go to cinco de mayo parties, i go drinking with my irish buds on st. patrick's day, i shop in chinatown, live in koreatown and dine in little tokyo. i just think multiculturalism needs to be practiced properly.

i do see a lot of bigotry going on with a lot of americans, i can't do anything about that. but i do understand the root of their anger and frustration. i don't support their behavior, hwoever.



> You go on about the American flag having such a great history, it's not even old.
> 
> It has seen nothing of history compared to other flags of the world.
> 
> ...


true, it isn't that old. there are older flags that have seen more. i think it's more of how the flag was gained and the events that took place to form the nation. not to say that others haven't seen similar scenarios, but the usa has a rich history for being only a couple hundred years old. and a nation that has become a super power in such short of time is something to be proud of.


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

hyphen said:


> true, it isn't that old. there are older flags that have seen more. i think it's more of how the flag was gained and the events that took place to form the nation. not to say that others haven't seen similar scenarios,* but the usa has a rich history for being only a couple hundred years old. and a nation that has become a super power in such short of time is something to be proud of.*


Amen to that!


----------



## Blacksheep (Dec 11, 2003)

Hyphen - I did not want to quote your whole statement (take up too much space for what little I was going to say), but I wanted to say that was an awesome post. You nailed it right on the head, and it was done in a respectful, well read way.

Awesome!


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

DannyBoy17 said:


> I hear ya my American brothers, but why take such offense? Let them bitch and moan. If you love your country as much as you are always telling the rest of the world you do, simply show them no support, which means ignore the issue. I believe they have thier right to thier opinion, but I also believe a public who truely loves thier country wouldnt be offended by such an insignificant protest.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Canada better look out for us. Dont want us getting frustrated and migrating north ourselves!


----------



## ital1anstallion4 (Jan 27, 2006)

DannyBoy17 said:


> I hear ya my American brothers, but why take such offense? Let them bitch and moan. If you love your country as much as you are always telling the rest of the world you do, simply show them no support, which means ignore the issue. I believe they have thier right to thier opinion, but I also believe a public who truely loves thier country wouldnt be offended by such an insignificant protest.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


little brother??? right... wheres your army to protect us then???


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

ital1anstallion4 said:


> I hear ya my American brothers, but why take such offense? Let them bitch and moan. If you love your country as much as you are always telling the rest of the world you do, simply show them no support, which means ignore the issue. I believe they have thier right to thier opinion, but I also believe a public who truely loves thier country wouldnt be offended by such an insignificant protest.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


little brother??? right... wheres your army to protect us then???





























[/quote]

canada actually has a very notable military. there's a military base in...colorado i believe that is home to both u.s. and canadian troops. i forget the name, it's an a-bomb proof installation that was built inside of a mountain, on top of springs, with its own water reservoir, electrical system and is otherwise self-preservant with 2 foot bulletproof glass doors.

and canada was one of the nations that invaded on d-day.

but we all know canada is just america jr. 

now i remember, the installation is called NORAD.

http://www.norad.mil/

locations: http://www.norad.mil/map.htm


----------



## ital1anstallion4 (Jan 27, 2006)

yeah exactly american and canadian troops... i was just clarifying who the little brother was...


----------



## quickdeath (Jan 15, 2006)

Judazzz said:


> how can 50 million illegals be wrong!
> 
> America is the only country in the world where people can get away with this sh*t. America is the worlds punching bag, why? Because we let people talk sh*t and act like knuckle heads. If you were in any other country and flew a different flag you would be killed or tried for treason.. not here tho!
> What ever happened to us? America has suffered from a "pussification" problem for years now. Wasn't to long ago that the Japanese attacked and we turned Japan into a ditch. Now we have people flying jets into buildings, we hold court for terrorists, we bitch about naked pictures of men who were killing people "because".. and calling the photographs torture. What a f*cking joke!
> This country has become lazy and self rightous. I wish that the liberal punks would stop talking about what should be changed and do it, I wish Bush would drop some f*cking bombs! and make examples out of all of these ass bags! I say that if you are not fighting the terrorists, then we still will, but we sure as hell won't be so concerned if you happen to catch a bullet in the cross fire or find your self under a 2,000 pound bomb. I say f*ck the entire middle east! f*ck africa and f*ck anyone and every one who wants to bitch about it. This sh*t pisses me off. Why the hell did American men risk their lives to rescue people who went to Iraq to protest and got captured by the enemy? Why are we "working deals" and cutting breaks. As if we don't have enough sh*t to deal with now we have little Mexico protesting their way to the front lines, well piss on them too! If you feel so out of place here, ride a f*cking mule back to Mexico City. I read that Mexico City sinks a foot a year, I can't wait until that city drops into the ocean! Don't get me wrong, I don't hate Mexicans or anyone else for that matter. The point is simple, America is made up of people from all over the world, and that's what makes it the most desired place in the world.. but as far as any person or race or creed or religion that wants to wave their gay ass banners and protest, I say f*ck'em.. beat'em with sticks and sick the dogs on them! Somebody needs to dig John Waynes body up and unfreeze Patton and lets get to some ass kicking! It's time to set this f*cking land straight again!


Wow... just wow...






















You live up to your name, though: reading that entire post (why the f*ck did I?) meant a quickdeath for a whole lot of braincells...








The more rightwing crap you read, the more you realise that those folks and democracy don't have a whole lot in common - terminating standard human rights like freedom of speech, the right to protest, to express themselves, by invading their privacy, by restricting of or denying civil rights to people that think against the grain or belong to ethnic, religious or sexual minorities, basically those that don't belong to the core group of followers - and the list goes on and on.
And then at the same time they screw over and f*ck up the world _in the name of democracy and freedom_ - it's would have been funny, if it had gone at their own expense only.

Anyways, I don't understand the commotion over the flag either: I'm proud to be Dutch (although not to such a braindead level that I lost my capability to look critical at my own country, its actions or its leaders), and I don't need any symbol, like a flag, as a reminder to realise that. Pride comes from within, is something that you either have or you don't, and most definitely not something not something that needs to be stimulated by symbols - I don't need some stupid piece of cloth or whatever else as a focal point of my pride to be Dutch - _I am, so I know_.
[/quote]
Dutch Law States - "Treason against the Person of our Soveraign Lord the King, the State and Common-wealth of England, shall be punished by death."
.. guess the rest of yoru country aren't so liberal about a "symbol"
further more, you ignored what was typed and picked out what you wanted to read. I did make negative remarks about America's leaders, both the right and the left sides. I find it really funny that you have a comment to make about what I typed saying that I want to destroy freedom of speech, yet you don't want me to say what I think, here that is called hypocritical. Further more, what they did was a crime. While it is easy to become an American, we are speaking of people who come here in a manner which breaks the law. Further more, there is a vast difference in someone from Spain (or wherever) wearing a T-shirt with the Spanish flag on it and someone taking down the American flag and raising a foreign countries flag AT A FEDERAL BUILDING! The very school in which those kids attend is paid for and owned by the U.S. Federal Government, and if we are talking about illegal immigrants that means that I pay for that school and they don't. You also said that every developed country has this issue, but as I stated, yet another thing over looked by you, is that America has more illegal immigrants than any other country or all of them combined. The point is simple, it was rude, it was a disgrace and it was a slap in the face.. what they did and how they did it. I live in Texas. Texas is full of Mexicans, and as I stated, I have no problem with any race, and America is made up of people from all around the world. People who break the law should pay the costs. I am not that pissed at the kids, but the principal who got them to do it. He should have to answer for it. If you don't think it's a big deal, then don't worry about it, you don't live here and I have always found that people who talk about things that don't concern them, well, they like to gossip. Lets just leave that to all the little 12 year old girls. 
I suggest (if your brain cells can handle it) you re-read my post, since everything you mentioned was covered and not as you perceived and then respond. Also, as someone else stated, I can't begin to teach you that the American flag is "just a symbol". In the U.S. military, if you are caught flying another flag YOU WILL go to prison. Thousands of people have died for that flag and what it stands for. The cross is a "symbol" too, try pissing on that in front of the Vatican and see how you are greeted. If we are going to say it's just a symbol well so is 666, swaztikas, the cross, etc. America is a land in which people die not only defending it, but they die trying to get to it. The flag deserves respect, and if someone is not willing to give it the respect it deserves, we will send them to you Dutch man, and you can welcome them with open arms.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

hyphen said:


> never hang your flag higher than the american one while on american soil. this is america. you may live here, you may work under the table, you may get school from our tax dollars and you may reap the benefits of legal citizens, but don't wave that flag.
> 
> put it this way, i'll put it out for the europeans:
> 
> ...


Dude, we have 1 million practising Muslim citizens in Holland (on a total population of 16 million), the vast majority of them of non-European ascent. Add to that group large communities of people from Indonesia, Surinam, the Dutch Antilles, Eastern Europe, Asia - we have the exact same issues about illegals entering the country, illegals doing illegal jobs no Dutch wants to do, seasonal labour from abroad, resistance to integration, as well as a number of issues you don't even have to worry about (like radicalising Muslim youngsters).
So don't patronise me by talking to me like I don't have a clue what I'm talking about when you're the one openly displaying your ignorance about the situation on the other side of the fence - it's not really good for your credibility...









Quickdeath: where did I say you have no right to state your opinions??? You said "_yet you don't want me to say what I think_": care to back up that accusation? I don't like people putting words in my mouth, making me look like a liar or hypocrit...








Anyways, to me a flag is a flag, a piece of cloth, and not my source of identity. I don't need that, because I know who I am and what I stand for without having to be reminded by it with symbolism. I realise you see that different in the US, and that's fine with me (or rather: I don't care about that) - that doesn't mean I can't understand all the fuzz about a piece of cloth, however.



> Dutch Law States - "Treason against the Person of our Soveraign Lord the King, the State and Common-wealth of England, shall be punished by death."


Why should Dutch be punished for treason against the Commonwealth of England?








Are you sure you picked a Dutch law?
btw: if I wanted to (I do not, for the record), I could go to The Hague and burn a Dutch flag and shout anti-government slogans - that's my democratic right to do so, and no police officer has the right to arrest me for that - that's how things go in a free society. Doesn't mean that probably a lot of people would be unappreciative of it, try to silence me or even threaten me. That's another matter, but it shows that rightwing (neo-Con) Americanism also takes foot in Holland unfortunately, and it remains to be seen what impacts it will have on Dutch democracy and civil rights/freedoms as we know them now: it won't be positive, that's for sure...


----------



## Guest (Apr 5, 2006)

ital1anstallion4 said:


> yeah exactly american and canadian troops... i was just clarifying who the little brother was...


Thanks little brother


----------



## ty (May 14, 2004)

G23.40SW said:


> You talk about this like it's a problem exclusive to the US, Every developed country has an immigration problem.
> 
> And for the original article, the ignorant little bigoted racist kid who started it all off didn't exactly help the matter either.
> 
> ...


Arent you from England? If it wasnt for our flag "thats not very old" and the country it represents youd be speaking german right now. 
For someone to take down our flag and fly another countries flag over it and disgrace our flag is a slap in the face to all veterans who have given their lifes for that flag.


----------



## G23.40SW (Sep 30, 2005)

ty said:


> If it wasnt for our flag "thats not very old" and the country it represents youd be speaking german right now.


Don't start.

If it wasn't for russia the entire war would of been lost, they sacrificed over 16million of their people, the war would of been lost if hitler wasn't insane, the war would of been lost by many different things, everyone played their f*cking part, don't you f*cking tell me America won WW2, The Allies won WW2.

Britain and the rest of the world fought their f*cking nuts off whilst you stood back and watched.

You talk about insulting the Veterans?

They'd be disgusted to hear you make such a comment.


----------



## Blacksheep (Dec 11, 2003)

G23.40SW said:


> Britain and the rest of the world fought their f*cking nuts off whilst you stood back and watched.


Thats what I would say if I had my butt saved by a bunch of flag respecting Americans too...

That is one of the problems, nobody has any respect for what America does or has done. But they have no problem coming crying for more from the US, or crying if we don't cough up more cash.

You don't like the way we in America do things...fine. Don't move here. But don't shovel your horse crap and tell us it's candy. We won't buy it.


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

jesus, what is this a book writing contest, holy sh*t....gone with the wind has less words than some of these f*cking posts.


----------



## ty (May 14, 2004)

G23.40SW said:


> If it wasnt for our flag "thats not very old" and the country it represents youd be speaking german right now.


Don't start.

If it wasn't for russia the entire war would of been lost, they sacrificed over 16million of their people, the war would of been lost if hitler wasn't insane, the war would of been lost by many different things, everyone played their f*cking part, don't you f*cking tell me America won WW2, The Allies won WW2.

Britain and the rest of the world fought their f*cking nuts off whilst you stood back and watched.

You talk about insulting the Veterans?

They'd be disgusted to hear you make such a comment.
[/quote]
I never said we were the reason ww2 was won. I said and ill quote it for you once again. if it wasnt for us youd be speaking german. If it wasnt for the assistance of us Germany would have shut off the shipping lanes and all your supplies coming into the country. Many lifes ( alot of american lifes) were lost chasing u boats to stop them from sinking merchant ships coming into England and other countries. You also forget that if it wasnt for the assistance of our air force Germany would have continued bombing England relentlessly. And before you start lecturing about vetrans how many family members have you lost to war especially ww2?


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

Judazzz said:


> Dude, we have 1 million practising Muslim citizens in Holland (on a total population of 16 million), the vast majority of them of non-European ascent. Add to that group large communities of people from Indonesia, Surinam, the Dutch Antilles, Eastern Europe, Asia - we have the exact same issues about illegals entering the country, illegals doing illegal jobs no Dutch wants to do, seasonal labour from abroad, resistance to integration, as well as a number of issues you don't even have to worry about (like radicalising Muslim youngsters).
> So don't patronise me by talking to me like I don't have a clue what I'm talking about when you're the one openly displaying your ignorance about the situation on the other side of the fence - it's not really good for your credibility...


right, maybe you should stop critcising me and get off your high horse.

http://www.csmonitor.com/2003/1219/p07s01-woeu.html



> *Recent surveys show that 62 percent of Rotterdam residents support limiting immigration.* The city's non-European population has risen over the past decade, in part because of the arrival of spouses from the old country - and robust birth rates. A recent government study in Rotterdam showed that the average birth rate for Moroccan women is nearly four times that of the Dutch rate of just over one child.


and that was in 2003.



> As you may know, Queen Beatrix is momentarily celebrating her 25th year as our head of state. An action group has petitioned the Queen to pardon a fairly small group of illegal immigrants who have been in the Netherlands for quite a long time.
> 
> Prime Minister Jan Peter Balkenende has been quick on the draw and publicly announced that no pardon will be issued to these illegal immigrants. The Ministry of Justice is working on deporting more that 20,000 asylum seekers whose applications have been turned down by the Immigration and Naturalisation Service (IND) and the Dutch courts.


we don't have radical muslims? i live 20 minutes from the san fernando valley. one the largest concentrations of muslims & jewish peoples in the entire united states. not too long ago a jewish temple was burned down, we don't have radicals? aside from that, we have more of a problem with street gangs. ever heard of 18 street? ever heard of MS? mara salvatrucha, an el salvadorian guerilla gorup that turned into one of the largest international gangs in the u.s. asian boyz, tgp, both gangs known for illegal immigrant members from 3rd world vietnam and philippines.

so how much better are you than americans, really? you act like i attacked you personally, i never directed a single comment towards you. and as if what you consider my credibility matters to me. why do i care what you think about me, you have no significance in my life. so once again, get off your high horse, the world doesn't revolve around.


----------



## Guest (Apr 5, 2006)

ty said:


> You talk about this like it's a problem exclusive to the US, Every developed country has an immigration problem.
> 
> And for the original article, the ignorant little bigoted racist kid who started it all off didn't exactly help the matter either.
> 
> ...


Arent you from England? If it wasnt for our flag "thats not very old" and the country it represents youd be speaking german right now. 
For someone to take down our flag and fly another countries flag over it and disgrace our flag is a slap in the face to all veterans who have given their lifes for that flag.
[/quote]

And if it wasnt for Canadians (mostly French







), Americans would still speak proper English


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

<3


----------



## G23.40SW (Sep 30, 2005)

ty said:


> If it wasnt for our flag "thats not very old" and the country it represents youd be speaking german right now.


Don't start.

If it wasn't for russia the entire war would of been lost, they sacrificed over 16million of their people, the war would of been lost if hitler wasn't insane, the war would of been lost by many different things, everyone played their f*cking part, don't you f*cking tell me America won WW2, The Allies won WW2.

Britain and the rest of the world fought their f*cking nuts off whilst you stood back and watched.

You talk about insulting the Veterans?

They'd be disgusted to hear you make such a comment.
[/quote]
I never said we were the reason ww2 was won. I said and ill quote it for you once again. if it wasnt for us youd be speaking german. If it wasnt for the assistance of us Germany would have shut off the shipping lanes and all your supplies coming into the country. Many lifes ( alot of american lifes) were lost chasing u boats to stop them from sinking merchant ships coming into England and other countries. You also forget that if it wasnt for the assistance of our air force Germany would have continued bombing England relentlessly. And before you start lecturing about vetrans how many family members have you lost to war especially ww2?
[/quote]

The US Airforce played no role in defending Britain, the RAF did, throughout the war, and the Lancasters took out military and airforce bases in germany.

The only reason you wanted supplies to get to England is was because it was the only place you could fight from and had your men here.

You didn't bother before you were based here.

You also forget New York would of been nuked were it not for the Russians.

Am I supposed to give you praise just for being American or something?

I lost no Family as a result of WW2, but my great grandfather served through the whole of World War 1, including the Battle of the Somme, and the whole of world war 2, aswell as another 7 years in India.

And my grandfather served in WW2 as an Engineer and Bren gunner.

And the way your post is worded seems to be implying the statement of "we saved your asses" like many morons imply.

I'm not going to argue with you any further.


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

r1dermon said:


> jesus, what is this a book writing contest, holy sh*t....gone with the wind has less words than some of these f*cking posts.


NO DOUBT!

or War and Peace....

There's no way I can read this much. Is it too much to ask for 'short and sweet'? You guys are begging for carpal tunnel.


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

G23.40SW said:


> The US Airforce played no role in defending Britain, the RAF did, throughout the war, and the Lancasters took out military and airforce bases in germany.


I give props to the British RAF, they DID do a hell-of-a-job holding back that German Lufftwaffe.
I give props to the British Royal, they DID do a hell-of-a-job keeping the Germans from invading the british mainland
I give props to the British Royal Navy, they did their part in chasing down the German navy and to my belief, they ACTUALLY prevented an amphibious invasion by the Germans because the Germans had capabilities of reaching the US mainland

Most of all, I do give props to the British Military in general for fighting the majority of the WW2 while we sat back and watched.

But you DO have to give props to the US and Russia for BEING a deciding factor in the outcome of the war, if it werent for the Russians holding back the Germans fighting into russia; ultimately distracting and forcing Hitler to move his forces out east to Russia, then the US would've had a little longer than 2 years to force the Germans into a retreat.

Vive la france!


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

ProdigalMarine said:


> The US Airforce played no role in defending Britain, the RAF did, throughout the war, and the Lancasters took out military and airforce bases in germany.


But you DO have to give props to the US and Russia for BEING a deciding factor in the outcome of the war, if it werent for the Russians holding back the Germans fighting into russia; ultimately distracting and forcing Hitler to move his forces out east to Russia, then the US would've had a little longer than 2 years to force the Germans into a retreat.

Vive la france!
[/quote]

I think we could have done it without the Russians.










USA PRIDE!


----------



## ty (May 14, 2004)

G23.40SW said:


> If it wasnt for our flag "thats not very old" and the country it represents youd be speaking german right now.


Don't start.

If it wasn't for russia the entire war would of been lost, they sacrificed over 16million of their people, the war would of been lost if hitler wasn't insane, the war would of been lost by many different things, everyone played their f*cking part, don't you f*cking tell me America won WW2, The Allies won WW2.

Britain and the rest of the world fought their f*cking nuts off whilst you stood back and watched.

You talk about insulting the Veterans?

They'd be disgusted to hear you make such a comment.
[/quote]
I never said we were the reason ww2 was won. I said and ill quote it for you once again. if it wasnt for us youd be speaking german. If it wasnt for the assistance of us Germany would have shut off the shipping lanes and all your supplies coming into the country. Many lifes ( alot of american lifes) were lost chasing u boats to stop them from sinking merchant ships coming into England and other countries. You also forget that if it wasnt for the assistance of our air force Germany would have continued bombing England relentlessly. And before you start lecturing about vetrans how many family members have you lost to war especially ww2?
[/quote]

The US Airforce played no role in defending Britain, the RAF did, throughout the war, and the Lancasters took out military and airforce bases in germany.

The only reason you wanted supplies to get to England is was because it was the only place you could fight from and had your men here.

You didn't bother before you were based here.

You also forget New York would of been nuked were it not for the Russians.

Am I supposed to give you praise just for being American or something?

I lost no Family as a result of WW2, but my great grandfather served through the whole of World War 1, including the Battle of the Somme, and the whole of world war 2, aswell as another 7 years in India.

And my grandfather served in WW2 as an Engineer and Bren gunner.

And the way your post is worded seems to be implying the statement of "we saved your asses" like many morons imply.

I'm not going to argue with you any further.
[/quote]
all your facts arent straight but im not gonna bother arguing.
I never said i want praise or anything like that i simply said the flag is to be respected and yes without us the outcome could havee been much different. Without alot of countries or factors it would have been alot different but i beleive england couldnt have done it without the us and would have taken alot more causilties and even risked being occupied.


----------



## Omnius (Mar 20, 2006)

G23.40SW said:


> If it wasnt for our flag "thats not very old" and the country it represents youd be speaking german right now.


Don't start.

If it wasn't for russia the entire war would of been lost, they sacrificed over 16million of their people, the war would of been lost if hitler wasn't insane, the war would of been lost by many different things, everyone played their f*cking part, don't you f*cking tell me America won WW2, The Allies won WW2.

Britain and the rest of the world fought their f*cking nuts off whilst you stood back and watched.

You talk about insulting the Veterans?

They'd be disgusted to hear you make such a comment.
[/quote]

And without the Lend Lease program thast the USA Initiated the Allies as you put it would have lost to the Axis. Britain was in no position to launch the Normandy offensive without American, and Canadian help. My nuncle fought there so dont go saying the war would have been won without America. Remember we were also fighting Japan and if we were not the the Japanese would have launched an invasion of Siberia forcing Russia to split its forces and allow Germany to rebuild and counter attack, Enghlan was in no shape during this war to do it all on their own. America supplies almost everything needed for the "Allies" To win.


----------



## ESPMike (Mar 23, 2005)

Fido said:


> I think we could have done it without the Russians.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:laugh: See that, you guys gotta watch out for us Americans...were crazy! Sure plenty of countries have nukes and plenty of terrorist groups are trying to get them and threatening to use them, but guess what.... we gottem, and we already used em...twice.


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

lol oh man, im stayin the hell outta this one from now on









oh and on a personal note...


----------



## ESPMike (Mar 23, 2005)

nattereri2000 said:


> lol oh man, im stayin the hell outta this one from now on :nod:
> 
> oh and on a personal note...


Yeah me too, I just couldnt help to have some fun with it.


----------



## G23.40SW (Sep 30, 2005)

ProdigalMarine said:


> The US Airforce played no role in defending Britain, the RAF did, throughout the war, and the Lancasters took out military and airforce bases in germany.


I give props to the British RAF, they DID do a hell-of-a-job holding back that German Lufftwaffe.
I give props to the British Royal, they DID do a hell-of-a-job keeping the Germans from invading the british mainland
I give props to the British Royal Navy, they did their part in chasing down the German navy and to my belief, they ACTUALLY prevented an amphibious invasion by the Germans because the Germans had capabilities of reaching the US mainland

Most of all, I do give props to the British Military in general for fighting the majority of the WW2 while we sat back and watched.

But you DO have to give props to the US and Russia for BEING a deciding factor in the outcome of the war, if it werent for the Russians holding back the Germans fighting into russia; ultimately distracting and forcing Hitler to move his forces out east to Russia, then the US would've had a little longer than 2 years to force the Germans into a retreat.

Vive la france!
[/quote]

Trust me I do, a hell of alot to the Russians and US Servicemen that served.

The only problem I have is with people trying to insinuate that America, or infact any other country, won the war, be it worded directly or indirectly, i'm sick of them, as i'm sure are many Americans.

Especially the ones that think we could of won without Russia, 16million Russians died at the hands of the germans, more than any other country, and prevented the Germans launching their nuclear attack against America which was mere months from being completed.

Anyone who thinks I don't have respect for what America did in WW2 is mistaken and is obviously putting it through some sort of filter that turns it into European Anti America Propaganda or something...:laugh:


----------



## Blacksheep (Dec 11, 2003)

> Anyone who thinks I don't have respect for what America did in WW2 is mistaken and is obviously putting it through some sort of filter that turns it into European Anti America Propaganda or something...





> Am I supposed to give you praise just for being American or something?





> Britain and the rest of the world fought their f*cking nuts off whilst you stood back and watched.


Maybe this is why people think you don't have any respect for what America did. So I don't know where this "filter" is at?!? No filter here...just your comments.


----------



## G23.40SW (Sep 30, 2005)

You're merely turning it into what you want it to be.

I Have praise for the US Servicemen that fought in WW2.

I don't have praise for every normal American.

And you did stand back and watch whilst the fate of the world was unravelling until the US decided to join, things might of ended a whole lot quicker had the US fought from the start. there is no denying the truth.


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

G23.40SW said:


> You're merely turning it into what you want it to be.
> 
> I Have praise for the US Servicemen that fought in WW2.
> 
> ...


im glad the us helped out, but it came a bit late IMO.
What i hate though, not bashing you guys, when i hear Americans saying sh*t like you would all be speaking german if it wasnt for us! that gets on my nerves.


----------



## Omnius (Mar 20, 2006)

Its basically true though admit it. England was down to just two weeks of supplies before the American helped crush the U boat threat....


----------



## Guest (Apr 7, 2006)

ESPMike said:


> Its basically true though admit it. England was down to just two weeks of supplies before the American helped crush the U boat threat....












If its true that everyone would be speaking German if it wasnt for the Americans joining the war, then its equally true that millions of Jews wouldnt have been killed if America would have actually joined the fight earlier. I personally dont believe either are valid points. But if one is, the other is just as reasonable


----------



## ESPMike (Mar 23, 2005)

DannyBoy17 said:


> I think we could have done it without the Russians.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:laugh: See that, you guys gotta watch out for us Americans...were crazy! Sure plenty of countries have nukes and plenty of terrorist groups are trying to get them and threatening to use them, but guess what.... we gottem, and we already used em...twice.















[/quote]

Yay! You guys are the first country to kill millions of people due to Lukemia!
















[/quote]

Yup. You think the damn terrorists would learn from example were not the best country of choice to f*ck with. They should have decided to pick on France instead, those guys are pushovers.


----------



## quickdeath (Jan 15, 2006)

and this is why I am a member here.. it starts out with some young Mexican kids flying the Mexican flag and by the next page, we are dropping bombs on half the country!


----------



## slckr69 (Feb 21, 2004)

huh we dropping bombs? sweet thats always a good solution. cant beat them nuke the hell outta em.


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

whoever it was that said that the US was the world's dumping ground for immigrants....come to canada man. in particular the Toronto area or western canada.

one of the cities close to me, North Vancouver, has a ridiculous number of perisan immigrants, nothing wrong with that. but literally half of the city is iranian...and they post their store signs in just Farci, which is against Canadian Law (needs to be in one of two official languages). yet if someone complains, they cry racism....that's bullsh*t.

if you're living in this country, or the USA, or the UK...you are living THERE. not back in Tehran, Shanghai, or anywhere else.

i cant stand it when some ppl who immigrate to these countries refuse to meld into the society. instead breaking off into ethnic cliques.

in high school i dont know how many times the teacher would have to stop class because two iranians, chinese, or koreans are yakking at eachother at the top of their lungs in the middle of class.

then there's the way that they dont understand our society. such as, you do NOT hit women...unless you are a bitch. ive seen quite a few iranian guys flat out slug girls because the girls doesnt agree to what they want to do. some *** lebanese kid tried to hit my gf one time...i swung at him. but got held back. that f*ckin kid was lucky. but at the same time he got disgraced. when i got held back my gf slugged that little bitch right in the face. the kid started crying...and he was 18 years old!!!hahahahaha.

id like to have heard him explaining to his dad how he got beat up by a girl half his size. i cant stand that sh*t...some ppl just dont understand that our countries are different than their countries.

many say they're leaving their old homes to escape adversity or whatever...when all they do is come here and alienate themselves from all the citizens of that country.

that said, i know families that are so integrated that you would never know they are first generation canadians. but for every few of them, there's 10 families who refuse to change their ways...wearing burkahs to school, carrying a f*cking ceremonial dagger to school!! how about that!

recently some kid out east had his family go crazy because he wasnt allowed to carry his indian knife on him at school.

why in the F*ck should some kid be able to carry a knife on him because of his ethnicity, when any other kid who did that would be suspended or expelled immediately. a knife is a knife..why should some kids be excluded from the "no weapons at school" rule...you're in a new country, sorry, but your old customs might not be accepted here. dont bitch about it when that happens.lol



ProdigalMarine said:


> sh*t.... ever see napoleon dynamite???? well i would dress up as the guy from REX-KWON-DO, with the american flag pants... and put a roundhouse to each one of those pepper pickers if they ever put that flag up on my school... ridiculous...


Thats why we have Chuck Norris, because Chuck Norris doesn't tolerate that crap.
[/quote]

what if all of a sudden during that rally a black Suburban pulled out, and out stepped Chuck Norris in a full USA flag print Karate outfit, with a squad of secret service that clear a path for chuck right up to the front of the protestors.

the lead protestor lowers his megaphone....chuck stares at him, eyes unflinching. then BAM!!! roundhouse to the face. as the mob encircles chuck he takes up a defensive stance, and the sh*t officially hits the fan for the protestors


----------

